# check your nuts (on your prop, what did you think i meant?)



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

while changing the foot lube i noticed a little play in my prop. the nut was loose and the only thing holding it on was thecotter pin. the other prop was same way. man did i avert some kind of disaster. so all you guys/gals, check your prop nuts (waiting on the remarks). dont forget correct torque when tightening those nuts! fortunately no damage to shaft and bushings appeared ok. whewwww!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

sure is a good thing you checked that!!! that could have been bad!!!! sure would suck to loose your nuts!!!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea,thats why I tighten my nuts with snap-on tools. For piece of mind keep a spare set onboard in case you have to pull the prop on the water and happen to drop your nuts.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

snap on. same here. cept i wasnt the one who last put those props on. would have been wills marine but not sure. the previous owner had work done on it before i bought it. but who knows. they are on tight now


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Dropped my nuts overboard before but was in shallow water and they were easy to find.Water was cold though and my tool got smaller.oke !!!


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

tim, you could just pull a costanza, "it's shrinkage!!!!"


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

_I BEEN IN DA' POOOOLLLL!_


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

there would have to be something wrong initially in how they were installed.

if the props are installed correctly with all of the appropiates thrust washer, spacers, washers, castle nut and cotter pin. the nut should not be able to back off at all.


----------

